# Insoles for better shock absorption?



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

I was thinking I should get some insoles with better support and figured it's probably a good opportunity to get better shock absorption too.

Anyone know of some good ones?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As in all things...which ever insole fits your foot/arch. Go try standing on some...like superfeet vs reminds vs visser soles


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I experimented with 6 pairs of insoles over the last two seasons to correct a few foot issues. Remind Cush's worked the best for me because of the medium arch support, wider width, and halfway decent shock absorption. 

Sizing is an important factor. The first two pair of Reminds I bought were based on my boot size, however I felt the arch support was not long enough. I went up a size on the last pair and they match my arch much better. So while my foot length is 9.5US , my arch length corresponds with a 10.5US. There was a significant change in comfort just by switching sizes. 

You might want to check out Angrysnowboarders insole video


----------

